# Gnome gibt nach Eingabe der Benutzerdaten einen Fehler aus

## QGel

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin nun auch Anwender von Gentoo. Warum? Ich schätze einfach die üppigen Tutorials.

Aber bei dem Problem bin ich baff.

Bei mir läuft die Version 2.6.22-gentoo-r9, also die aktuelle - bzw.: sie lief.

Ich habe das System mit dem Genkernel installiert und war zufrieden. Danach folgten der x-server und gnome. Die Grafische Oberfläch lief, doch dann habe ich den nVidia-Treiber installiert. Bei allen Installationen habe ich mich nach den Handbüchern von gentoo.org gerichtet.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass wenn der X-Server - und somit auch Gnome - startet ich mich einloggen kann. Dann kommt allerdings eine Fehlermeldung. In der steht, dass der Fehler nicht bei Bug-Buddy bekannt ist. Anschließend kann ich die Fehlerausgabe in eine Datei auf meinem Desktop schreiben. In dieser stehen allerdings nur Infos zu meiner CPU und zu der Festplatte mit Sektorangaben etc. Ist diese Datei von Belang? Wenn ja liefere ich den Inhalt nach.

Meine Versuche den Fehler zu beheben waren: Deinstallation von dem x-serv, gnome und dem nvidia-Treiber via unmerge und dann wieder neu zu installieren (dieses mal ohne den nvidia-Treiber). Allerdings alles Erfolglos.

Da die komplette Software aus dem Netz geladen wurde bzw. via emerge kann man davon ausgehen, das es sich jeweils um die aktuellen Versionen handelt. Oder irre ich da?

Hier noch einige Eckdaten von meinem System:

Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe

CPU: Intel C2D E6600

Speicher: MDT667 2x1024MB-DDR

Festplatten: 2x400GB Samsung (Am ICH7 des Boards angeschlossen)

Grafikkarten: 1x7900GT mit 2xTFT's - beide über DVI angeschlossen; 1x6200LE TV-Out mit dem Fernseher verbunden

(auch mit ausgebauter zweiter Karte, das selbe Problem!)

Nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe, um mir eine weiter Installation zu ersparen.

Gruß QGel

----------

## Max Steel

okay, uns würden hier auf alle Fälle folgende Dateien interresieren.

/etc/make.conf

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

Dann noch folgende Befehle:

emerge --info

lspci

----------

## QGel

Klasse, eine schnelle Antwort. Das ist immer gern gesehen  :Smile: 

Hier die Daten:

Make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> USE="icq samba"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

 

(Ich habe bei der Installation aus dem Beispielen die Desktop hinzugefügt)

Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
> ...

 

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)
> 
> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)
> ...

 

emerge --info vergessen, kommt gleich nach!

Gruß QGel

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *QGel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass wenn der X-Server - und somit auch Gnome - startet ich mich einloggen kann. Dann kommt allerdings eine Fehlermeldung. In der steht, dass der Fehler nicht bei Bug-Buddy bekannt ist. Anschließend kann ich die Fehlerausgabe in eine Datei auf meinem Desktop schreiben. In dieser stehen allerdings nur Infos zu meiner CPU und zu der Festplatte mit Sektorangaben etc. Ist diese Datei von Belang? Wenn ja liefere ich den Inhalt nach.
> 
> 

 

Hi QGel, willkommen bei Gentoo!

Versuch ausschau zu halten nach einem Programm das nicht startet oder ein Applet. Wenn du in dieser Datei angaben zum "Trace Back" der Fehlermeldung hast poste es bitte.

Die Bug Boddy Liste sagt mir jetzt so überhaupt nichts. Vielleicht fertigst du auch einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung an... und Postest sie bei imageshack und überlässt uns den Link ;)

Ich kenn die Fehler meist nur so das Eine Gnome-Fehlermeldung mir sagt:

Programm/Applet X hat einen Fehler verursacht 

**Löschen**Abbrechen**

Fällt dir vielleicht auf das irgendwas Fehlt? Oder nicht geht?

Mfg Chris

P.s. Du hast irgendwie deine Xorg.log mit emerge --info vertauscht in deinem letzten Post!

----------

## QGel

Danke, schon einmal gut das ich willkommen bin  :Smile: 

Also ich kenne den genauen Wortlaut von Bug-Buddy nicht. Aber die Aussauge ist, das er den Fehler nicht kennt und er somit auch keine Angaben dazu machen kann.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Im Zuge des Bootvorgangs werden ja alle Dienste gestartet - bei Erfolg erscheint das grüne OK. Der einzige Dienst der rot ist, ist der "HALD" - wurde so wie im gnome Workaround beschrieben installiert. Dieser dient ja dem Hardware Abstraction Layer. Ich hatte ihn zuerst mit eingebunden - auch in der make.conf. Nach der Installation von dem Treiber schien er nicht mehr zu starten, also habe ich ihn mit "rc-update del..." & "unmerge" entfernt.

(Hatte ihn auch schon neu installiert, mit selbem Ergebnis!)

Jetzt die Frage, ist dieser relevant für mich?

Gruss QGel

----------

## Max Steel

Ach mist ich hab noch was vergessen, auch von mir, Herzlich Willkommen in Gentoo und dessen Forum.

Also dieser hal ist zwar erstmal nicht so wichtig, denke ich.

----------

## QGel

Danke schon einmal für das Lesen der endlosen Configs etc.

Aber was kann es denn dann sein? Ich meine - da ja morgen Feiertag ist - könnte ich das System auch wieder neu installieren. Aber was mache ich, wenn das Problem wieder auftritt?

Vlt.ist es eine Lösung, wenn ich den Treiber direkt bei der Installation mit einbinde. Das mache ich, indem ich in der make.conf "nvidia" unter "use" mit eintrage, richtig?

Ich hatte ja eine Beispielkonfigurationen verwendet, "Desktop". Soll ich es mal ohne Probieren und manuell die Flags setzen?

Gruß QGel

----------

## QGel

Hallo,

ich wollte noch einmal stören. Und zwar habe ich das System nun neu aufgesetzt. Ich werde heute Nacht die Installation von Gnome laufen lassen. Jetzt bekomme ich aber schon Panik, wenn ich an den Grafikkartentreiber denke.

Was meint Ihr, wie gehe ich am besten vor?

mfg QGel

----------

## Max Steel

setz in die /etc/make.conf die Variable VIDEO_CARDS auf bei dir nvidia.

----------

## QGel

Ok, mache ich gerne. Aber da das System ja schon installiert ist: Kann ich das einfach so machen?

Ein wenig mehr Details/Tipps währen sehr aufmerksam. Muss ich noch was dazu ausführen?

mfg QGel

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Ok, mache ich gerne. Aber da das System ja schon installiert ist: Kann ich das einfach so machen?
> 
> Ein wenig mehr Details/Tipps währen sehr aufmerksam. Muss ich noch was dazu ausführen?
> 
> mfg QGel

 

Oh ich war gestern lang unterwegs..:

Vorweg ich hab immer noch nicht den leisesten Schimmer wo es bei deinem System grade drückt.

Wegen der Nvidia-Treiber Installation schaust du am besten noch in die Dokumentation. Man muss dort unterscheiden zwischen dem Open-Source Treiber aus der Community oder dem Binären Treiber von nvidia. Der Open-Source Treiber reicht eigentlich aus wenn man nicht Spielen will oder keinen 3D-Desktop alla Compize Fusion benötigt.

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher. Aber Ich denke diese "VIDEO_CARDS" Variable muss man in der /etc/make.conf nur setzen wenn man die Offenen Treiber verwendet. Bei mir verwende ich die Offiziellen-Binären-Closed-Source Treiber (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers). Und es funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Wenn du lediglich die Flags änderst brauchst du auch nicht gleich das Programm zu deinstallieren (emerge -C) es reicht den Parameter -N (Newuse) zu übergeben. Und dann wird das Programm entweder neu gebaut oder angepasst. Dabei werden auch Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Paketen aufgelöst und entsprechend hinzugefügt.

Ich empfehle dir nochmal einen Blick in die Man-Page von emerge zu werfen:

```
$ man emerge
```

Die Dokumentationen auf gentoo.de sind eigentlich ziemlich gut doch leider zicken manche Bereich rum und sind nicht mehr aufrufbar. Wenn du dich im Englischen auskennst empfehle ich dir die Dokumentationen über gentoo.org. Wieso komm ich grade eigentlich darauf? Ach genau dir die Englische Work with Portage Dokumentation empfehlen.

Hier nochmal mein Link: gentoo-wiki.com den ich zu schätzen gelernt hab.

Zu deinem Phänomen: Ich bin nicht so recht überzeugt das es der Nvidia-Treiber ist der dieses Problem hervorruft. Bist du sicher das du keine andere Änderung gemacht hast seitdem das Auftritt? Etwas das ich vllt noch versuchen würde wäre dein  Gnome-Config Verzeichnis des Users umzubenennen. So das du Gnome einmal "neu aus dem Ei gepellt" starten kannst.

Das Verzeichnis sollte beim Einloggen wieder angelegt werden. Allerdings sind dann deine ganzen Gnome-Spezifischen Einstellungen weg. Wie Anordnung der Panels, Hintergrund verwendete Themes etc.. Aber du könntest dann ja immer wieder zurück in dem Du die Verzeichnisse wieder umbenennst etc. Allerdings würde ich das nicht aus dem laufenden Gnome machen sondern vorsichtshalber Ausloggen (zum Einlogmanager) und dann von der alt + F1 Terminal aus. 

Ich hab hier jetzt zwei Verzeichnisse .gnome und .gnome2. Ich denke bei dir müsste es .gnome2 sein.

```
$ ls ~/.gnome2

accels              glchess           gnometris         session

Anjuta              glines            gnometris.d       share

backgrounds.xml     gnect             gnomine           stickynotes_applet

bug-buddy.d         gnibbles          gnotravex         totem

deskbar-applet      gnobots2          gtali             totem-addons

epiphany            gnomebaker        iagno             totem_config

evince              gnome-dictionary  keyrings          vfolders

file-roller         gnomeicu          mahjongg          yelp

gataxx              GnomeICU          main              yelp.d

....

```

Dann umbenennen:

```
$ mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2-backup
```

Das wars dann schon. Wenn du dich jetzt wieder in Gnome einloggst erstellt es automatisch ein neues .gnome2 Verzeichnis. Allerdings sind auch dann all deine Konfigurationen und Highscores Weg ;) Also wieder alt + F7 drücken und gewohnt einloggen.

Wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt kannst du einfach wider zu deinem alten Gnome zurück indem du dich wieder Auslogst, wieder über alt+F1 einloggst. Und die Ordner Tauschsst/umbenennst.

```
 $ mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2-neu

$ mv ~/.gnome2-backup ~/.gnome2

```

LG Chris

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah nochwas zu dem Problem das Hal nicht startet:

Versuch mal ihn als Root neu zu starten mit

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start
```

bzw. restart. Evt. bekommst du dann eine genauere Fehlermeldung warum er nicht will oder du schaust in die Logs:

```
# tail /var/log/messages
```

oder 

```
# dmesg | tail 
```

----------

## QGel

Hallo,

danke für die ausführlich Antwort. Die Doku's etc. studiere ich schon fleißig  :Smile: 

Ich habe allerdings das System aus mehr oder wenig Langeweile neu aufgesetzt, da ich nicht weiter kam. Jetzt gibt es neue Problem  :Sad: 

Wenn ich gnome oder gnome-light installieren möchte, bekomme ich diesen Fehler ausgegeben.

```
!!!ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 failed.

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

environment, line 4341:   Called src_compile

openldap-2.3.38.ebuild, line 293: Called die
```

Nun stehe ich da wieder. So langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, das mich Gentoo einfach nicht mag.

mfg QGel

----------

## ChrisJumper

Lass dich einfach nicht unter kriegen QGel! :)

Diese Fehlermeldung von openldap ist ein wenig mager. Wichtig ist bei solchen Meldungen weiter oben zu suchen! Entweder du postest die 30 Zeilen die da dadrüber sind, oder schaust gezielt nach einer Meldung, die sich zwischen den einzelnen MAKE-Aufrufen versteckt. Mach mal ist es ein "Error: File not Found" oder sowas. Mit dieser Fehlermeldung kann man dann aber auch getrost google anwerfen :)

Mach mal ist es ein Hinweis darauf das ein andere Programm fehlt oder ein Useflag zu setzten das diese Unterstützung braucht oder so.

Ich bin mir eigentlich nicht sicher warum "dein" gnome überhaupt braucht? Evt. weil du es in den Useflags hast. Verändere einfach deine Useflags in /etc/make.conf und setze bei ldap ein minus davor: -ldap.

Dann will gnome evtl als Abhängigkeit keine openldap mehr emergen was dich evt. weiterbringt. 

Mit 

```
emerge -pvN world
```

kannst du dann schauen welche der Programme in deiner Worldfile mit dem Veränderten Useflag neu gebaut werden müssen. (Dort leuchtet dann das entsprechende Useflag hellgrün auf).

----------

## QGel

So, ich bin es noch einmal.

Als erstes möchte ich mich für den Support bedanken, danke  :Smile: 

Mein System läuft nun. Habe den openldap aus USE raus genommen. Nun geht es ans einrichten und ich habe noch das Problem, das er momentan noch xdm an Stelle von gdm starten möchte. Aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin.

Ihr hört sicherlich von. Spätestens bei meinem nächsten Problem - das wird der Dualscreen und TV-Out werden  :Very Happy: 

Gruß QGel

----------

## Max Steel

wegen dem gdm schaust du am besten in /etc/conf.d/xdm und setzt eine Variable entsprechend.

----------

## QGel

Die steht leider schon auf "gdm". Ich werde gleich mal den korrekten Fehler posten.

Gruß QGel

----------

## QGel

Also langsam verliere ich die Lust an Gentoo. Ich habe nun ein ähnliche Problem wie vorher. Wenn ich den xserver starten möchte, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (noch unter der GUI)

```

The application gnome-session has crashed

Please install bug-buddy. the

GNOME crash report tool, wich enables you

to send the developers detailed information

about the error.
```

Nachdem das System lief, habe ich nur meine weiteren Festplatten gemountet und wollte Exailm installieren. Welches ich aber nicht kann, da auch wieder der andere bekannte Fehler mit 

```
!!!ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 failed.

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

environment, line 4341:   Called src_compile

openldap-2.3.38.ebuild, line 293: Called die

```

Nur anstellen des "net-nds/openldap-2.3.38" dieses mal ein "Perl...."

Ich kann auch kein "emerge world" oder Sonstiges machen. Egal was, ich bekomme bei jedem Kompiliervorgang diesen Fehler.

Ich finde auch kaum Infos dazu.

Gruß Mario

----------

## franzf

Da es noch keine neue install-cd gibt nehme ich an es ist immer noch notwendig, wegen libexpat ein revdep-rebuild laufen zu lassen.

```
# emerge gentoolkit # falls noch nicht geschehen...

# revdep-rebuild -X
```

Da sollte einiges neu gebaut werden. Ich hoffe das funktioniert dann so ...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## QGel

Ok,

damit rennt der X-Server nun wieder. Vielen Dank!

Jetzt bekomme ich aber den nächsten Fehler wenn ich exaile starte:

```
 Traceback (most recent call last):

 File "/usr/lib/exaile/exaile.py", line 31, in <module>

    import gobject

ImportError: No module named gobject

```

und bei emerge -avND world bekomme ich diese Art von Fehler auch:

```
* 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild, line  272:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 -f Makefile LIBPERL=${LIBPERL} ${LIBPERL} || die "Unable to make libperl$(get_libname)"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make libperl.so

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild, line  272:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 -f Makefile LIBPERL=${LIBPERL} ${LIBPERL} || die "Unable to make libperl$(get_libname)"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make libperl.so

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Eine Idee dazu?

----------

## franzf

 *QGel wrote:*   

> damit rennt der X-Server nun wieder. Vielen Dank!

 

Kein Problem  :Smile: 

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Jetzt bekomme ich aber den nächsten Fehler bei der Exaile Installation:
> 
> ```
>  * Re-emerge dev-lang/python with USE sqlite.
> 
> ...

 

Portage ist eigentlich SEHR (!) informativ. Wenn es sich nicht gerade um böse Linker-Probleme handelt gibt es eigentlich genügend Infos  :Smile: 

So auch hier; die erste Zeile in deinem ERROR sagt eigentlich schon alles  :Wink: 

Du sollt dev-lang/python mit aktiviertem USE-Flag sqlite neu bauen  :Smile: 

Also in /etc/portage/package.use (<- das kann auch ein Verzeichnis sein, dann wählst du /etc/portage/package.use/dev-lang) den Eintrag dev-lang/python sqlite hinzufügen.

Danach ein emerge -1 dev-lang/python, dann kannste da weiter machen wo du jetzt hängst  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Absolute Pflicht, wenn du portage und Gentoo in vollem Umfang nutzen und konfigurieren und deine Probleme auch selber lösen willst  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml (ja, das ist der Link zum Gentoo-Handbuch  :Smile: )

Die Kapitel "Arbeiten mit Gentoo" und "Arbeiten mit Portage". Da steht alles drinnen was du brauchst. Der Rest ist Erfahrung  :Smile:  Man muss lernen wo man hinschaut um die Fehlermeldung zu erkennen  :Smile: 

----------

## QGel

Super, dank dir.

Ich hatte meinen Post oben editiert. Ich bekomme jetzt einen Fehler, wenn ich Exaile starten möchte. Und das emerge -avND world habe ich auch noch beigefügt.

Ich bin einfach noch zu unsicher, weiß nicht genau wie ich Fehler deute soll. Ich hoffe ihr noch ein wenig verständnis, bis das Grundsystem einmal gescheit rennt.

mfg Mario

//Edit: Ich bekomme auch bei VLC diese Art von Fehler. Hier mit avahi. Kann mir vlt. ein paar Infos dazu geben? Was möchte man mir im Allgemeinen damit sagen, wenn dort steht "ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 failed."?

----------

## franzf

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Jetzt bekomme ich aber den nächsten Fehler wenn ich exaile starte:
> 
> ```
>  Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 

Ein weiteres wichtiges tool ist:

```
app-portage/eix
```

Das speichert die Einträge Informationen aus dem Portage-tree in einer Datenbank, aus der um ein vielfaches schneller Informationen an den User gelangen als mit emerge -s.

```
# emerge eix

# update-eix
```

Und in Zukunft mit eix-sync portage aktualisieren  :Wink: 

So, und nu zum Problem:

Schau mal schnell nach ob du pygobject installiert hast:

```
eix pygobject
```

Wenn nicht -> installieren!

Da du scheinbar auch den 2.5er python verwendest, hast du vllt. noch viele Python-Module im alten 2.4er-Python-site-packages liegen.

```
# emerge python-updater

# python-updater
```

Damit bekommst du die alten 2.4er Module nochmal installiert, diesmal nach python-2.5.

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Und bei emerge -avND world bekomme ich diese Art von Fehler auch:
> 
> ```
> * 
> 
> ...

 

Ja, aber nur spekulativ  :Wink:  Hier ist es definitiv zu wenig Information. Poste bitte noch mehr output! Du hast ja jetzt X und somit auch ein grafisches (scrollbares) Terminal. Scroll nach oben und such nach der ersten Stelle mit error (kann auch in Großbuchstaben sein  :Wink: ).

Meine Spekulation:

```
emerge -1 curl XML-Parser
```

ist mit den gegebenen Infos aber sehr gewagt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Was möchte man mir im Allgemeinen damit sagen, wenn dort steht "ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 failed."?

 

Dass es einen Fehler gab, mehr nicht  :Wink: 

Der Fehler kann vielerlei Natur sein:

 Größe des source-archives passt nicht

 Fehler im ebuild

 Kompilierfehler (das häufigste)

 usw.

WAS es jetzt genau war, steht immer weiter oben! Du musst danach suchen  :Wink: 

Lies dir mal das Wichtig-Thema zum Thema curl, libexpat & co durch, ich denke du bist voll in das Problem gerasselt.

Ist ein bisschen doof, aber als Gentoo-Nutzer musst du da durch  :Smile:  Die Freiheit will eben hart erkämpft werden  :Wink: 

----------

## QGel

Spitze,

exaile habe ich nun sauber kompiliert bekommen. Leider spielt er keine Musik   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hier noch einmal die Ausgabe von "emerge -avND world"

```

configure: error: Could not find Python module gtk

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2/work/avahi-0.6.19/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   avahi-0.6.19-r2.ebuild, line  129:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--disable-python-dbus' '--disable-pygtk' '--disable-xmltoman' '--disable-monodoc' '--enable-glib' '--disable-tests' '--disable-autoipd' '--disable-compat-libdns_sd' '--disable-compat-howl' '--disable-doxygen-doc' '--disable-mono' '--disable-dbus' '--enable-python' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-qt3' '--disable-qt4' '--enable-gdbm' '--enable-pygtk'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19:

 * To use the Nvidia GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * nVidia has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

 * Messages for package net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   avahi-0.6.19-r2.ebuild, line  129:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--disable-python-dbus' '--disable-pygtk' '--disable-xmltoman' '--disable-monodoc' '--enable-glib' '--disable-tests' '--disable-autoipd' '--disable-compat-libdns_sd' '--disable-compat-howl' '--disable-doxygen-doc' '--disable-mono' '--disable-dbus' '--enable-python' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-qt3' '--disable-qt4' '--enable-gdbm' '--enable-pygtk'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 17 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Und einen Fehler bekomme ich noch bei VLC:

```
make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6c failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   vlc-0.8.6c.ebuild, line  276:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "make of VLC failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make of VLC failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616:

 * ffmpeg may have had ABI changes, if ffmpeg based programs

 * like xine-lib or vlc stop working as expected please

 * rebuild them.

 * Messages for package media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.5:

 * Documentation was not built

 * Messages for package media-video/vlc-0.8.6c:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6c failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   vlc-0.8.6c.ebuild, line  276:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "make of VLC failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make of VLC failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 17 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich solche Fehler selbst beheben könnte - zumal ich weiß das noch viele exakt dieser Art auf mich warten werden. Aber wie kann ich so etwas Dingfest machen? Woher weiß ich: das ist es, das fehlt? Ist es wirklich nur die Erfahrung?

mfg Mario

//Edit:

Hm, meinen Kernel kann ich auch nicht neu kompileren:

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

Your kernel configuration changes were NOT saved.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

    2. MMConfig (PCI_GOMMCONFIG)

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

  choice[1-4?]: 4

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] n

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

init/version.c:39: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'pyro'

init/version.c:43: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'pyro'

make[1]: *** [init/version.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

--

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/efi.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/efi_stub.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c: In function 'efi_memmap_walk':

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:281: warning: 'prev.start' may be used uninitialized in this function

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:281: warning: 'prev.end' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

----------

## franzf

Hast du python-updater laufen lassen? Schaut mir noch nicht so aus  :Wink: 

Avahi meckert wegen fehlendem pygtk. Da ich nicht denke dass in so vielen ebuilds die Abhängigkeiten fehlen (erst pygobject), mach mal den

```
# python-updater
```

Und zumindets die Probleme betreffend fehlender Python-Module sollten aus dem Weg sein.

Und mit dem ersten Vorkommen eines Errors meinte ich natürlich von oben und nicht von unten gesehen  :Wink: 

Beim avahi war es noch ok, aber beim vlc ist es recht nichtssagend  :Smile: 

Schaut mir aber nach einem compile-Fehler aus (->make).

Ich bin recht zuversichtlich dass wir dein Problem noch gelöst bekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *QGel wrote:*   

> Spitze,
> 
> exaile habe ich nun sauber kompiliert bekommen. Leider spielt er keine Musik   

 

Hier wird dir einfach nur der passende codec fehlen. Ich tippe mal du versuchst es mit einem mp3?

Dann aktivier mal für exaile das USE-Flag mad, mit anschließendem neu-emergen von exaile.

Folgende USE-Flags sind es wahrscheinlich wert, global in der make.conf eingetragen zu werden:

mad  # mp3, verwendet libmad

mp3  # ebenfalls mp3, allerdings mit einer anderen lib

alsa

flac

ogg

vorbis

a52  # sonst hast du bei dvds keinen Ton  :Wink: 

dvd  # sollte klar sein  :Wink: 

theora

vidix

xvid

win32codecs  # wenn du dir wmv & co antun willst/musst

So ist es bei mir und ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit irgend welchen audios/videos.

Und ja, mit der Erfahrung wird alles besser, bist halt leider zu einem ungünstigen Augenblick (->curl+expat-updates) zu Gentoo gestoßen, ansonsten läuft es eigentlich recht ruhig und gut  :Smile: 

----------

## QGel

Huhu

den Update hatte ich laufen lassen... Wenn ich ihn noch einmal starte, ist das die Ausgabe:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-sound/exaile-0.2.11

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-sound/exaile-0.2.11

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 * Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..

 * No packages needs to be remerged.

```

Bei sind im Kernel nicht die Soundmodule aktiv, aber ich kann den Kernel nicht neu kompilieren:

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

Your kernel configuration changes were NOT saved.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

    2. MMConfig (PCI_GOMMCONFIG)

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

  choice[1-4?]: 4

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

-- 

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

-- 

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] n

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

-- 

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

init/version.c:39: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'pyro'

init/version.c:43: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'pyro'

make[1]: *** [init/version.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

-- 

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/efi.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/efi_stub.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c: In function 'efi_memmap_walk':

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:281: warning: 'prev.start' may be used uninitialized in this function

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:281: warning: 'prev.end' may be used uninitialized in this function

-- 

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs! 
```

----------

## QGel

Und hier einmal der komplette VLC log:

```

libvlc.c:157: error: expected ';' before 'pyro'

make[4]: *** [libvlc_la-libvlc.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/misc/memcpy'

cd ../modules/video_chroma && make libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_rgb_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.Tpo -c -o libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.lo `test -f 'i420_rgb.c' || echo './'`i420_rgb.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_rgb_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.Tpo -c -o libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.lo `test -f 'i420_rgb16.c' || echo './'`i420_rgb16.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=i420_rgb_mmx -DMODULE_NAME_IS_i420_rgb_mmx -mmmx -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.Tpo -c i420_rgb16.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.o

mv -f interface/.deps/libvlc_la-intf_eject.Tpo interface/.deps/libvlc_la-intf_eject.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=i420_rgb_mmx -DMODULE_NAME_IS_i420_rgb_mmx -mmmx -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.Tpo -c i420_rgb.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.o

mv -f .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.Tpo .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.Plo

mv -f .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.Tpo .deps/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_rgb_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la  libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.lo libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.a .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb.o .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin_la-i420_rgb16.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.a

creating libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la && ln -s ../libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la libi420_rgb_mmx_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

cd ../modules/video_chroma && make libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i422_yuy2_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.Tpo -c -o libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.lo `test -f 'i422_yuy2.c' || echo './'`i422_yuy2.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=i422_yuy2_mmx -DMODULE_NAME_IS_i422_yuy2_mmx -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.Tpo -c i422_yuy2.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.o

mv -f .deps/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.Tpo .deps/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i422_yuy2_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la  libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.a .libs/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i422_yuy2.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.a

creating libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la && ln -s ../libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la libi422_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

cd ../modules/video_chroma && make libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_ymga_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.Tpo -c -o libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.lo `test -f 'i420_ymga.c' || echo './'`i420_ymga.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=i420_ymga_mmx -DMODULE_NAME_IS_i420_ymga_mmx -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.Tpo -c i420_ymga.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.o

mv -f .deps/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.Tpo .deps/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_ymga_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la  libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.a .libs/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin_la-i420_ymga.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.a

creating libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la && ln -s ../libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la libi420_ymga_mmx_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

cd ../modules/video_chroma && make libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_yuy2_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.Tpo -c -o libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.lo `test -f 'i420_yuy2.c' || echo './'`i420_yuy2.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=i420_yuy2_mmx -DMODULE_NAME_IS_i420_yuy2_mmx -fomit-frame-pointer -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.Tpo -c i420_yuy2.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.o

mv -f .deps/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.Tpo .deps/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags builtin i420_yuy2_mmx` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la  libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.a .libs/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin_la-i420_yuy2.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.a

creating libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la && ln -s ../libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la libi420_yuy2_mmx_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/video_chroma'

cd ../modules/misc/memcpy && make libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/misc/memcpy'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../../include `top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cflags builtin memcpymmxext` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo -c -o libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.lo `test -f 'memcpy.c' || echo './'`memcpy.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=memcpymmxext -DMODULE_NAME_IS_memcpymmxext -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo -c memcpy.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.o

mv -f .deps/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo .deps/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.Plo

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cflags builtin memcpymmxext` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la  libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libmemcpymmxext_builtin.a .libs/libmemcpymmxext_builtin_la-memcpy.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libmemcpymmxext_builtin.a

creating libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la && ln -s ../libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la libmemcpymmxext_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/misc/memcpy'

cd ../modules/misc/memcpy && make libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/misc/memcpy'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../../include `top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cflags builtin memcpy3dn` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo -c -o libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.lo `test -f 'memcpy.c' || echo './'`memcpy.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -DSYS_LINUX -I../../../include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATA_PATH=\"/usr/share/vlc\" -DPLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib/vlc\" -O2 -D__VLC__ -D__BUILTIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=memcpy3dn -DMODULE_NAME_IS_memcpy3dn -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe -MT libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo -c memcpy.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.o

mv -f .deps/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.Tpo .deps/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.Plo

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc `top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cflags builtin memcpy3dn` -Wsign-compare -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pipe   -o libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la  libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.lo   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libmemcpy3dn_builtin.a .libs/libmemcpy3dn_builtin_la-memcpy.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libmemcpy3dn_builtin.a

creating libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la && ln -s ../libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la libmemcpy3dn_builtin.la)

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/modules/misc/memcpy'

touch stamp-builtins

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/work/vlc-0.8.6c'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6c failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   vlc-0.8.6c.ebuild, line  276:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "make of VLC failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make of VLC failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-video/vlc-0.8.6c:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.6c failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   vlc-0.8.6c.ebuild, line  276:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "make of VLC failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make of VLC failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.8.6c/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *QGel wrote:*   Jetzt bekomme ich aber den nächsten Fehler wenn ich exaile starte:
> 
> ```
>  Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 

versuch das mal, sieht so aus als ob es genau dieser Fehler ist.

----------

## QGel

Ich sage es nur ungern, aber das habe ich alles schon gemacht =(

Hier mal diverse Ausgaben:

Python-updater

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-s

ound/exaile-0.2.11

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-sound/exaile-0.2.11

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 * Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..

 * No packages needs to be remerged.

```

eix-sync

```
 * Removing old portage-cache in /var/cache/edb/dep ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running emerge --sync ...

 * Problems running time emerge --sync                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * emerge --sync failed

```

(war beim ersten Mal nicht so!)

Bei allen Installationsvorgängen habe ich immernoch das selbe Problem. Und wieso kann ich den Kernel nicht neu kompilieren um die Soundtreiber ein zu binden?

Gruß QGel

//Edit: So wie es aussieht, werde ich das Projekt Gentoo wohl vorerst auf Eis legen. Ich brauche momentan einfach eine Distri die zu 100% läuft. Zumal mir momentan auch ein wenig die Zeit verstreicht. Wie Ihr schreibt findet ja momentan ein Umschwung statt. Ich werde auf dem Laufenden bleiben und bei Zeiten mit Freude wieder einsteigen.

Aber in erster Linie: vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------

